# motorhome hire



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

This may be of interest to someone who is thinking of getting into motorhoming.
On the local radio today there was a motorhome hire co that have ordered 15 new MH`s from Tuscany .To get them back to the UK they are looking for people to hire them for 10 days.The company will fly you over to the factory in Tuscany,were you will have a tour of the factory then return in the MH.
Not sure if i am allowed to name the hire Co on here.

Les


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*Motorhome hire*

Mo info please, I fancy Tuscany, who where and when.
Eddie


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

lifestyle said:


> This may be of interest to someone who is thinking of getting into motorhoming.
> On the local radio today there was a motorhome hire co that have ordered 15 new MH`s from Tuscany .To get them back to the UK they are looking for people to hire them for 10 days.The company will fly you over to the factory in Tuscany,were you will have a tour of the factory then return in the MH.
> Not sure if i am allowed to name the hire Co on here.
> 
> Les


Why wouldn't you be allowed to name the company?

Or you could just say specifically where they are based - or their phone number.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

I listened to that Interview on 3 Counties radio, the company is Justgo Motorhomes based in Toddington, just up the road from me. They had 9 places left today for collecting motorhomes to bring back from Italy.
01525 878000 if you want to give them a ring.

Barry


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Ok

Just go motorhoming. No connection what so ever.
Beat me to it Barry

Les


----------

